# Crushed it....



## Swipht (May 15, 2009)

I went to put a cricket in my mantis's cup, and I closed it only to find that my mantis was on the verge of escaping when I closed it. I accidently crushed it in the lid. His upper body seems to be working alright, but his legs aren't. He's moving around and propping himself up... What should I do? Will it recover do you think, or is it freezer time?

Update: Looked at him just a second ago and he's starting to move his legs, though not to well. I moved him to a new cup without crickets in it, cause they were bothering him.

Update: It looks like he's standing up now. Before he kind of pulled himself up, but it looks like he's putting weight on his legs now.

Update: He's hanging upside down on a stick now without using his arms... I think he'll be fine. That was scary.


----------



## Katnapper (May 16, 2009)

I hate it when that happens!  :huh: Glad he seems to be OK now...


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 16, 2009)

Lucky escape! I've had the same thing happen with worse reults! So are you going to cut feeding ports in all of your pots now?


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2009)

I've done that a few times. Mostly before I started putting the feeding holes in the sides of the cups.


----------



## matt020593 (May 16, 2009)

I have done this too, especially when trying to feed an enclosure with more than one nymph in. Depending on how bad it was crushed it should be alright.


----------



## Swipht (May 17, 2009)

I'm just glad I have some flimsy cups... I think I'll just be more mindful of what I'm doing in the future. Crazy suicidal bug! He's still chilling on the lid of the cup, so he's going to be fine. I think it'd be harder to pull foam out of the cup and try to wrestle the cricket into the cup.


----------



## Katnapper (May 17, 2009)

Swipht said:


> I'm just glad I have some flimsy cups... I think I'll just be more mindful of what I'm doing in the future. Crazy suicidal bug! He's still chilling on the lid of the cup, so he's going to be fine. I think it'd be harder to pull foam out of the cup and try to wrestle the cricket into the cup.


No wrestling needed... that's what funnels were originally invented for, didn't you know?!  :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (May 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> No wrestling needed... that's what funnels were originally invented for, didn't you know?!  :lol:


I love the epic struggle between humans &amp; their orthopteran counterparts!  Makes me feel better about myself. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2009)

You should do what I do and use the lid only for getting the mantis in and out. Food goes in through a cross-slit on the side of the container.


----------



## Swipht (May 18, 2009)

Supose I could try to cut a cross slit and stick a funnel threw it. I need a new spray bottle from the store anyway.


----------



## agent A (May 30, 2009)

What kind of mantis is he?


----------

